# Man Shot, Paralyzed 13-year-old Girl In Gary After She Refused Him Sex



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 7, 2020)

*Man shot, paralyzed 13-year-old girl in Gary after she refused him sex*

*GARY, Ind.* - A man is accused of shooting a 13-year-old girl in the back and paralyzing her after she refused to have sex with him last month in Gary, Indiana.

Shamar Walker, 18, is charged with attempted murder, aggravated battery, battery resulting in serious bodily injury and battery by means of a deadly weapon, according to an affidavit from the Lake County state’s attorney’s office.

The charges stem from a shooting that occurred about midnight Jan. 25 near the corner of 21st Avenue and Martin Luther King Drive in Gary, according to the court document.

Officers responded to reports of a person shot at that location and found the girl lying on her back, the document states. The teen also had a cut on her forehead, and was unable to move.

She was taken to an area hospital where a bullet was found lodged in her upper back by her spine, the document states. She was later transferred to the University of Chicago Medical Center.

The girl told officers she went over to Walker’s sister’s apartment that day after school, where he asked her for sex, the document states. She and Walker had a previous sexual relationship in which she told him she was 15.

She refused, the pair got into an argument and she grabbed her purse and left, the document states.

Walker followed her and yelled as she walked home, the document states. She called him a “little boy” and told him to leave her alone.

She then heard a gunshot and fell, hitting her head on the ground, the document states.

Doctors at the University of Chicago told the girl’s mother that she was paralyzed from her chest down, and were electing not to do surgery, the document states. Doctors said the teen would never walk again.

Walker appeared at a bond hearing Friday, where his bail was set at $150,000, according to court records.

https://www.fox32chicago.com/news/m...L1GSQd1A_Z-ggHQfxxR9kwUiGdNZmvNd_uelBvQW5Y4GM


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 7, 2020)

Shamar Walker | Lake County sheriff’s office


----------



## sheanu (Feb 7, 2020)

"She and Walker had a previous sexual relationship in which she told him she was 15."


----------



## Queenie (Feb 7, 2020)

So he tried to murder her for saying, "No."


----------



## nysister (Feb 7, 2020)

Under the jail.


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 7, 2020)

I hope they tear his backside in prison.


----------



## Nay (Feb 8, 2020)

Damn.  What is the world coming to?


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 8, 2020)

Hearing stories like these one after another is so maddening. Men learn from such a young age that they are not to be denied anything and the way they behave when they are is frightening. I dont even have the words to fully express my mix of anger and fear over this. He was that let down after he couldn't have sex that he had to follow her and harass her (which was bad enough) but then shoot her when he clearly wasn't phasing her with his "little boy" antics. And then what? Now he feels better? This poor girl will never walk again because some idiot felt like she didn't have the right to her own body?


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 8, 2020)

sheanu said:


> "She and Walker had a previous sexual relationship in which she told him she was 15."
> 
> View attachment 455365


 
What about this sentence is shocking to you?


----------



## Daernyris (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm just hearing about this on IG.

You know what's really, really sad about this story?  This type of situation is very common for a lot of black girls and nobody really cares either.

I think a lot of these young girls are out here having sex, because they know that violence towards them will be the end result if they don't.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 9, 2020)

I’m really disappointed that his entitlement and ego overruled his knowledge of her age. 

I know, I know... I expect more from people when clearly I shouldn’t.


----------



## sheanu (Feb 9, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> What about this sentence is shocking to you?


The part about them having a prior sexual relationship. In my mind, she's just a baby right now at 13. What prior sexual relationship?? But then they add what seems like a defense in there for him saying that she lied about her age. I'm wondering if he might have known she wasn't that old...I think the situation overall is just a lot.


----------



## sheanu (Feb 9, 2020)

Daernyris said:


> I'm just hearing about this on IG.
> 
> You know what's really, really sad about this story?  This type of situation is very common for a lot of black girls and nobody really cares either.
> 
> I think a lot of these young girls are out here having sex, because they know that violence towards them will be the end result if they don't.


And that's what's getting me cuz we're just so unprotected. When I read the part about the previous sexual relationship and how they slipped in there that she said she was 15, I immediately heard the line "oh her? she just fast". Like there's no responsibility on anyone else but this 13 year old girl.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Feb 14, 2020)

Hard for us to be respected when our own men do not. This is terrible.  No other female is disrespected like the BW.


----------



## Dellas (Feb 14, 2020)

Wrong on many levels. I can't. She was 9 or 10 being molested by him. 

Slowly exiting....


----------



## Kookookiwi (Feb 15, 2020)

So he had groomed, and molested/raped this little girl prior to shooting her in the back for saying No. “A previous sexual relationship?” That the writer would frame that relationship as anything other than rape/molestation is mind boggling to me.

This whole situation is so sad. It hurts so much to think of the life this baby has had. And now to be paralyzed from the chest down on top of it all. My God...


----------

